# flounder flounding



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Over the past two weeks I've been on the hunt, EOV reef, HRBT, LtCreek Jetty, yesterday CBBT, 1st SBC finally caught one over 18.5, tagged a few between 13.5 and 16, let the even smaller ones go. Plenty of croaks for anyone looking for bait. Fish bit until slack tide around noon or so then it was time to call is a day. 

It for now, Tim


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

We found them HRBT yesterday but now I need one with a round tag for the T-shirt.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice FINN I want an orange disk also


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Tasty stringer ya got there!


----------

